# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Ταξιάρχης

## Naias II

Στον προβλήτα λιμένα Μύρινας προσέκρουσε σήμερα το πρωί κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Ταξιάρχης» Ν. ΜΥΤ.36, προερχόμενο από το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου, με 35 επιβάτες. 
 Το πλοίο προσέκρουσε ελαφρά με την πρύμνη στον προβλήτα με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν τέσσερα τριχοειδή ρήγματα, μήκους από 2 χιλιοστά έως 6 εκατοστά, στην πρυμναία δεξιά πλευρά, σε ύψος περίπου δύο μέτρων από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.
 Δεν αναφερθηκαν τραυματισμοί, εισροή υδάτων ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
 Από την τοπική Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους, μέχρι προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα. 
 Τελικά, το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του «ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ» για Καβάλα, με ώρα αναχώρησης στις 07:30, παρέμεινε ανεκτέλεστο, ενώ οι 122 επιβάτες που ανέμεναν στο λιμάνι προς επιβίβαση, θα προωθηθούν με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. 

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## opelmanos

¶ντε πάλι :Sad:

----------


## gtogias

> Τελικά, το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του «ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ» για Καβάλα, με ώρα αναχώρησης στις 07:30, παρέμεινε ανεκτέλεστο, ενώ οι 122 επιβάτες που ανέμεναν στο λιμάνι προς επιβίβαση, θα προωθηθούν με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. 
> 
> Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική


Η είδηση δεν είναι η στούκα μιας και αυτά συμβαίνουν πολύ συχνά σε αυτά που εμείς αποκαλούμε λιμάνια και όλοι οι άλλοι παγίδες.

Ή είδηση είναι ότι τέτοια εποχή περίμεναν στην Λήμνο 122 επιβάτες τον Ταξιάρχη. Δηλαδή φουλ σαιζόν τι κόσμο έχει?

----------


## xidianakis

> Στον προβλήτα λιμένα Μύρινας προσέκρουσε σήμερα το πρωί κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «Ταξιάρχης» Ν. ΜΥΤ.36, προερχόμενο από το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου, με 35 επιβάτες. 
>  Το πλοίο προσέκρουσε ελαφρά με την πρύμνη στον προβλήτα με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθούν τέσσερα τριχοειδή ρήγματα, μήκους από 2 χιλιοστά έως 6 εκατοστά, στην πρυμναία δεξιά πλευρά, σε ύψος περίπου δύο μέτρων από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας.
>  Δεν αναφερθηκαν τραυματισμοί, εισροή υδάτων ή θαλάσσια ρύπανση.
>  Από την τοπική Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους, μέχρι προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης αξιοπλοΐας από τον παρακολουθούντα Νηογνώμονα. 
>  Τελικά, το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο του «ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ» για Καβάλα, με ώρα αναχώρησης στις 07:30, παρέμεινε ανεκτέλεστο, ενώ οι 122 επιβάτες που ανέμεναν στο λιμάνι προς επιβίβαση, θα προωθηθούν με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας. 
> 
> Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική


παλι τα ιδια......

----------


## Apostolos

20 μεγάλες ρόδες να βάζαν στο κεφάλι δέν θα είχαμε τέτοια προβλήματα!

----------


## Νaval22

> Ή είδηση είναι ότι τέτοια εποχή περίμεναν στην Λήμνο 122 επιβάτες τον Ταξιάρχη. Δηλαδή φουλ σαιζόν τι κόσμο έχει?


πήγανε πολύ καλά απο κόσμο και ο ταξιαρχης και ο θεοφιλος,και στο τέλος τρίβανε τα μάτια τους στα γραφεία απο τα έσοδα  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Καλημέρα,το πλοίο έφυγε κενό επιβατών για Λαύριο για να κάνει την επισκευή του προβλήματος και να επανέλθει κανονικά στα δρομολόγια του.Αν ισχύουν αυτά που έμαθα μάλλον δεν ''άκουσαν'' τα χειριστήρια στο πρόσω :Wink: !!!Όσο για τη κίνηση του πλοίου σας ενημερώνω ότι οι Λημνιοί δουλεύουν περισσότερο με τη Καβάλα παρά με την Αττική.Καλημέρα και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά με το πλοίο μας αν και το φάγανε με τα στόματά τους αυτοί που ζητάνε και ταχύπλοο :Wink: .....
ΥΓ:36....επιβάτες από Λαύριο....ε όχι πείτε μου,είναι να μη τρέξουν όλες οι εταιρείες να βάλουν ΔΥΟ-ΤΡΙΑ πλοία καθημερινά με τέτοια κίνηση :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ????

----------


## douzoune

> 20 μεγάλες ρόδες να βάζαν στο κεφάλι δέν θα είχαμε τέτοια προβλήματα!


Υπάρχουν ρόδες σε όλο το μήκος του λιμανιού εκτός από το σημείο ακριβώς εκεί που δένει το βαπόρι.....Αυτό πάλι πως εξηγείται??? :? :?
(φωτό του περασμένου καλοκαιριού)
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65930

----------


## douzoune

Η ΝΕΛ εξέδωσε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση όπου μεταξύ άλλων επισημαίνει: 

<Η εταιρεία μας άμεσα διενήργησε και εκτέλεσε τα παρακάτω:
Ενημέρωσε άμεσα το επιβατικό κοινό του πλοίου μέσω του πληρώματος να αποτανθεί στο κεντρικό πράκτορα της Λήμνου, όπου κατόπιν εντολής της εταιρείας ακολούθησε τις εξής ενέργειες:
•	Για τους επιβάτες μόνιμους κατοίκους της Λήμνου, προέβηκε σε εξαργύρωση των εισιτηρίων τους και πρότεινε εναλλακτικούς τρόπους μεταφοράς τους στη Καβάλα με μέριμνα της εταιρείας
•	Στους επιβάτες προερχόμενοι από άλλες περιοχές εκτός Λήμνου, μεριμνήθηκε με έξοδα της εταιρείας η εγκατάσταση τους σε ξενοδοχεία της πόλεις της Λήμνου και προτάθηκαν εναλλακτικοί τρόποι μεταφοράς τους στο τελικό προορισμό τους.
Κατόπιν έγκρισης της επιθεώρησης πλοίων να δοθεί άδεια απόπλου του πλοίου με κενό επιβατών και φορτίων, η εταιρεία μας για την άμεση αποκατάσταση της ζημιάς αποφάσισε να επαναφέρει το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου καθιστώντας ανεκτέλεστο το δρομολόγιο της Κυριακής 22 Νοεμβρίου 2009 από Καβάλα – Λήμνο – Αγ. Ευστράτιο – Λαύριο.
Η εταιρεία μας άμεσα διενήργησε και εκτέλεσε τα παρακάτω:
Ενημέρωσε το ενδιαφερόμενο επιβατικό κοινό του συγκεκριμένου δρομολογίου άμεσα μέσο των κεντρικών πρακτόρων Καβάλας – Λήμνου – Αγ. Ευστράτιου, οι οποίοι έλαβαν εντολή από την εταιρεία μας να προβούν στα ακόλουθα:
•	Εξαργύρωση των εισιτηρίων των επιβατών.
•	Πρόταση εναλλακτικών μέσων μετακίνησης τους.
•	Μέριμνα φιλοξενίας σε ξενοδοχεία για τους μη μόνιμους κατοίκους των περιοχών.

Η εταιρεία μας καταβάλει κάθε προσπάθεια εξυπηρέτησης του ενδιαφερόμενου επιβατικού κοινού και για τις όποιες εξελίξεις θα ενημερώσει με νέο δελτίο τύπου.>

Πηγή: http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?Newid=10108

----------

